# Purple rain/SATC baguette - restock?



## yoga1566

Hi all! I missed out on preordering this bag and I haven't been able to find it to purchase after it was released. Does anyone know if the US boutiques are expecting a restock? I see that the bag is available on Fendi's website in other countries - I wish I could just order from the Canadian site for US delivery :/ 

Does anyone know of any trusted personal shoppers who could source the bag for me from Canada or Europe?

Any insight, info or SA referrals are welcome, TIA!


----------



## purplewithenvy

I went on Fendi's website this morning and went through the chat option. I was connected with an SA in Los Angeles who said he's expecting more in February and they'd call me. Obviously not guuaranteed, but it's worth a shot! Good luck


----------



## yoga1566

purplewithenvy said:


> I went on Fendi's website this morning and went through the chat option. I was connected with an SA in Los Angeles who said he's expecting more in February and they'd call me. Obviously not guuaranteed, but it's worth a shot! Good luck



Ahhh, that's amazing news, thank you! I chatted with someone in the Beverly Hills boutique last week and he didn't say that they were expecting more but he took my information just in case. Maybe I'll try chatting again to make sure I'm on a waitlist or something.


----------



## fendigal

I have the original.  Some people say sell it now, because it is worth more, but I love SATC, and I love my original SJP pink and purple and white and red Fendi baguettes.  I also own too many Spy bags.


----------



## loves

I was in store and they only had the black sequin and the yellow sequin ones left. Am partial towards the yellow actually but I went in wanting the purple. Hopefully they will restock but at the moment, the yellow is calling my name.


----------



## fendigal

loves said:


> I was in store and they only had the black sequin and the yellow sequin ones left. Am partial towards the yellow actually but I went in wanting the purple. Hopefully they will restock but at the moment, the yellow is calling my name.


I actually don't have a yellow.  I have purple, pink, beige beaded, red beaded, and white beaded among others.  I am still looking for some others on Ebay.  They actually closed Neiman Marcus near me.  I have to pretty much order things on line.


----------



## loves

fendigal said:


> I actually don't have a yellow.  I have purple, pink, beige beaded, red beaded, and white beaded among others.  I am still looking for some others on Ebay.  They actually closed Neiman Marcus near me.  I have to pretty much order things on line.


Your collection sounds tdf! Bummer your nearest NM closed, I feel your pain


----------



## Marleah

I have found using the contact us form from the Fendi site to be the most accurate and best follow through.  There is a form you can fill out and email a message.

there are other colored sequin baguettes that are being released … some are already in stores ..I’ve  attached 2 photos I received last week from an SA …


----------



## Icygrl

yoga1566 said:


> Hi all! I missed out on preordering this bag and I haven't been able to find it to purchase after it was released. Does anyone know if the US boutiques are expecting a restock? I see that the bag is available on Fendi's website in other countries - I wish I could just order from the Canadian site for US delivery :/
> 
> Does anyone know of any trusted personal shoppers who could source the bag for me from Canada or Europe?
> 
> Any insight, info or SA referrals are welcome, TIA!
> View attachment 5288645



Ugh looking for this too 



Marleah said:


> I have found using the contact us form from the Fendi site to be the most accurate and best follow through.  There is a form you can fill out and email a message.
> 
> there are other colored sequin baguettes that are being released … some are already in stores ..I’ve  attached 2 photos I received last week from an SA …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347082
> View attachment 5347083



Debating if I should order the mini green or mini pink! Leaning green but would love to know your thoughts since you saw some new ones in person!!


----------



## Marleah

Icygrl said:


> Ugh looking for this too
> 
> 
> 
> Debating if I should order the mini green or mini pink! Leaning green but would love to know your thoughts since you saw some new ones in person!!



i didn’t see these in person - the photos were just emailed to me - so I think it just a matter of personal preference … I am partial to the green however

if you are in the US I seriously would consider sending an email message (via the Fendi website) asking if the purple bag will be restocked — they had the best information and the most helpful.  I had connected at first with an SA in a boutique and her follow through was not good, she didn’t have info as to when or if the pink sequin bag would be available for preorder again, etc (the SA that responded to my email I sent did have that information).


----------



## Icygrl

Marleah said:


> i didn’t see these in person - the photos were just emailed to me - so I think it just a matter of personal preference … I am partial to the green however
> 
> if you are in the US I seriously would consider sending an email message (via the Fendi website) asking if the purple bag will be restocked — they had the best information and the most helpful.  I had connected at first with an SA in a boutique and her follow through was not good, she didn’t have info as to when or if the pink sequin bag would be available for preorder again, etc (the SA that responded to my email I sent did have that information).



Right!! Honestly they're both so pretty lol. Anyhow, that's good to know (re: email message on the website) and I'll definitely try it. Fingers crossed and hope I can find one. Thanks for your insight =)


----------



## citracitrus

Did anyone order from the new sequin collection? I’m so curious how these are in person!


----------



## fadeout

citracitrus said:


> Did anyone order from the new sequin collection? I’m so curious how these are in person!


They’re awful. shockingly bad quality. Gaps in the sequins, really sparse, poorly crafted. I’ll attach some pics.


----------



## Icygrl

fadeout said:


> They’re awful. shockingly bad quality. Gaps in the sequins, really sparse, poorly crafted. I’ll attach some pics.



Oh wow...I think it's more noticeable on the Fendi First though


----------



## citracitrus

I wonder how this one will fare https://www.fendi.com/us-en/private...ed-leather-and-sequinned-bag-8bn309ajgif1chn? She’s so cute!


----------



## Techluxe

I will ask my US based BFF SA next week about general availability. My cash was locked down so I couldn't pre-order. I just bought a sequins Baquette and decided not to run after this.

Take Care


----------



## yoga1566

So I have an update…earlier in the year I was able to source one from Europe! Fendi did a second, very limited release of the purple sequin baguette and I was able to get on the list! I was so thrilled and I still LOVE it 

But of course now I’m so tempted to add one of these beaded baguettes from the anniversary collection. Actually, I’d like both LOL

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Techluxe

Well Done!

Well the holiday has vanquished the 25th sequins baquettes in the US. Every color is adios.  So you may want to check availability.

I updated my original post with the latest updates...

Cheers

They are coming. I just scooped my FF blue sequins baquette. I'm in love! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/25th-anniversary-baquette-drops-now.1056749/


----------

